# Anyone looking for a true friend



## JCamy (Dec 19, 2012)

Hello guys and gals,

I'm fairly new to SAS, and it seems like a cool cummunity so I think I'll try to make a few good friends.

Apart from having a very random sense of humor; I'm very down to earth, supportive and just like everyone here, struggle day to day from any sort of SA. I don't do the whole "friends list filler" thing where you're added to list of 200+ people and never talked to again. So be prepared to have someone check up on you to see how you are, *be prepared to be cared for dammit lol*. That's what friends are for anyways?

I'm currently only on PSN, Facebook and SAS

So, if you're looking for bro (on PSN and Facebook) send me a PM or (SAS) reply to this thread


----------



## Fanta can (Aug 13, 2011)

Welcome to the community! I think most people here are looking for true friends. 

What games do you like to play?


----------



## MN92 (Dec 21, 2012)

I just moved back home from Chicago, great place if you actually live there lol


----------



## Scorpio90 (Oct 17, 2012)

Uhm, if u feel interested in talking to a foreign gal, here is my FB: https://www.facebook.com/nhung.truong90?ref=tn_tnmn
Im not looking for filling my friend list also, and even when I have a lot of friends there (most of them added me and never talked), still wanna care and be cared  (But Im quite shy, so if u add me, plz be the initiator )


----------



## JCamy (Dec 19, 2012)

LowKey said:


> Welcome to the community! I think most people here are looking for true friends.
> 
> What games do you like to play?


True 

I like any game thats good if thats a broad enough answer lol
@ the moment I have Uncharted3, Mass Effect Trilogy, LA Noire, got a couple more on the way


----------



## JCamy (Dec 19, 2012)

MN92 said:


> I just moved back home from Chicago, great place if you actually live there lol


Dude, best in the world


----------



## Eversosweeten (Dec 11, 2012)

I love making new friends <3

Facebook.com/Lauren.stotz


----------



## ImSorry (Dec 16, 2012)

Hey man, I would love to be your friend. I had to purge my friends list for the same reason. I don't understand why people add you then never talk, but I digress. I have PSN also. I don't use Facebook or any other social media. I can always use talkative friends. :clap


----------



## Ravven (Dec 31, 2012)

I can add you if you want man, i could use some good friends! *Brofist*


----------



## AJFA88 (Jun 16, 2007)

your post made me laugh. You seem so genuine its funny :lol. what PSN? Unfortunately i keep facebook to family and acquantances. you dont have skype or msn?


----------



## SPC (May 14, 2011)

+1 for directness, pls feel free to add:

https://www.facebook.com/buttghost


----------



## JCamy (Dec 19, 2012)

SPC said:


> +1 for directness, pls feel free to add:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/buttghost


 
*'This content is currently unavailable*
The page you requested cannot be displayed right now. It may be temporarily unavailable, the link you clicked on may have expired, or you may not have permission to view this page." - Facebook


----------



## JCamy (Dec 19, 2012)

Auron said:


> your post made me laugh. You seem so genuine its funny :lol. what PSN? Unfortunately i keep facebook to family and acquantances. you dont have skype or msn?


 I get that sometimes.
PSN is your PlayStation Network ID, I'm gonna say you don't have one lol. I don't really use Skype or msn, unfortunately my SA reaches as far as internet interaction  Making this thread was even a big step for my social anxiety.


----------



## BluesGirl (Oct 20, 2012)

Hey, welcome! I feel the same way re internet interaction - I'm no way great at it, but I find it a lot more comfortable than standing about awkwardly in real life! I'm certainly looking for real friends and up for chatting, so feel free to PM if you ever feel like it!


----------



## SHERains (Mar 15, 2012)

Hi! You seem so nice  I am also looking for a new chatting buddy. Someone who actually cares and not just for the sake of adding someone new to the friend's list.
I have kik messenger, psn and facebook. ^_^


----------



## AlphaHydrae (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm pretty new toolbox. I have Facebook and am on here . It's be ready to be STALKED XD true friends are hard to come by.


----------



## AlphaHydrae (Jun 15, 2011)

*pretty new here too. Damn iPad


----------



## JCamy (Dec 19, 2012)

AlphaHydrae said:


> *I'm pretty new toolbox*. I have Facebook and am on here . It's be ready to be STALKED XD true friends are hard to come by.


You're new name is offically *PrettyNewToolBox*
f***in classic lol XD lol


----------

